# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Vé máy bay >  Khuyến mãi đặc biệt chào mừng ngày “Giải phóng Thủ đô” của Vietnam Airline.

## baonguyenngoc84

Khuyến mãi đặc biệt chào mừng ngày “Giải phóng Thủ đô” của Vietnam Airline.

Sau các chương trình khuyến mãi khoảng khắc vàng,mùa thu vàng,bay quốc tế giá rẻ…của Vietnam Airline hòa cùng không khí chào đón 60 năm ngày “Giải phóng Thủ đô” Vietnam Airline khuyến mãi  giá ưu đãi đặc biệt đối với vé máy bay nội địa.Chương trình bắt đầu mở bán từ ngày 22/9/2014 đến 07/10/2014 thời gian bay 26/9/2014 đến 30/11/2014.Chi tiết hành trình:
Từ
Đến
*Giá**một chiều*
Xuất vé
Ngày bay
Loại giá vé

Hà Nội
Đà Lạt
999.000
VND
22/09/14-07/10/14
26/09/14-30/11/14
Siêu tiết kiệm

Hà Nội
Buôn Ma Thuột
999.000
VND
22/09/14-07/10/14
26/09/14-30/11/14
Siêu tiết kiệm

Hà Nội
Quy Nhơn
999.000
VND
22/09/14-07/10/14
26/09/14-30/11/14
Siêu tiết kiệm

Hà Nội
Tuy Hòa
999.000
VND
22/09/14-07/10/14
26/09/14-30/11/14
Siêu tiết kiệm

Hà Nội
Cần Thơ
999.000
VND
22/09/14-07/10/14
26/09/14-30/11/14
Siêu tiết kiệm

Hà Nội
Chu Lai
499.000
VND
22/09/14-07/10/14
26/09/14-30/11/14
Siêu tiết kiệm

Tp. Hồ Chí Minh
Đà Lạt
399.000
VND
22/09/14-07/10/14
26/09/14-30/11/14
Siêu tiết kiệm

Tp. Hồ Chí Minh
Buôn Ma Thuột
399.000
VND
22/09/14-07/10/14
26/09/14-30/11/14
Siêu tiết kiệm

Tp. Hồ Chí Minh
Phú Quốc
399.000
VND
22/09/14-07/10/14
26/09/14-30/11/14
Siêu tiết kiệm

Tp. Hồ Chí Minh
Nha Trang
399.000
VND
22/09/14-07/10/14
26/09/14-30/11/14
Siêu tiết kiệm

Tp. Hồ Chí Minh
Huế
499.000
VND
22/09/14-07/10/14
26/09/14-30/11/14
Siêu tiết kiệm

Tp. Hồ Chí Minh
Quy Nhơn
499.000
VND
22/09/14-07/10/14
26/09/14-30/11/14
Siêu tiết kiệm

Tp. Hồ Chí Minh
Hải Phòng
999.000
VND
22/09/14-07/10/14
26/09/14-30/11/14
Siêu tiết kiệm

Tp. Hồ Chí Minh
Vinh
999.000
VND
22/09/14-07/10/14
26/09/14-30/11/14
Siêu tiết kiệm

Tp. Hồ Chí Minh
Thanh Hóa
999.000
VND
22/09/14-07/10/14
26/09/14-30/11/14
Siêu tiết kiệm


* Lưu ý
Giá vé máy bay chưa bao gồm thuế và lệ phí.
Giá khứ hồi bằng hai lần giá một chiều. Tùy thuộc vào tình trạng chỗ, các mức giá vé cao hơn có thể được áp dụng.
Qúy khách hãy nhanh tay đặt cho mình chuyến bay nội địa giá rẻ tại Skytour hoặc liên hệ trực tiếp số hotline: 0973.212.655 để được hỗ trợ tư vấn đặt vé tốt nhất.

----------

